# full roller - clearance



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I have problems to fit the Scorpion Race full rollers. If I use a spacer they will clear on the top, but the 2 rockers where the mounting holes are on every side will hit the valve cover wall.

I don't think any other valve cover won't have this problem, because they all have the same mounting positions. 

Who uses these roller rockers and what valve covers do you use?
Will the Endurance series fit? (I read they are smaller and designed to fit stock valve covers)

Chris


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I had same problem with hartland sharp rollers. They fit with no spacer but second roller from left and second roller from right were hitting on both sides. It should hit the valve cover and leave a mark. I took a grinder and rounded off the edge of thr rocker and used a die grinder and grinded the inside of the valve cover. Everything is fine now


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't want to grind the rockers or covers. There are covers from Butler that they say will fit with no clearance issues, so I'll get them instead of grinding and use spacers.

These covers are also "wider" than my Cal-Customs so they will look pretty good, I'll use the ones with the Pontiac writing on top.

Anyone who uses such covers? I'd like to see more pictures of how they look on an engine 

These are the covers: http://www.butlerperformance.com/images/ValveCovers/pontSide.jpg


----------

